

Has Silicon Valley Lost Its Edge? - F_J_H
http://www.investmentu.com/2011/March/has-silicon-valley-lost-its-edge.html

======
dreamux
Not for software financing, almost all of the funds I'm applying to are in the
valley - and I live in Canada... the place still has pull.

